# Silver refining



## ron c (Apr 7, 2012)

I am new to this and can anyone tell me if there is a loss of silver after refining. 
Besides the impurities is there a net net exchange.


----------



## Jason1 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi Ron, 

I'm a newbie too. But if you'll find a copy of C.M. Hoke's book Refining Precious Metal Wastes. I'm not sure what the copyright status is, so I won't post any links. Nevertheless, a quick google search should help you find it...maybe on Scribd or something. When you find it, Chapter 19 (XIX) covers the subject of "Losses." "_Metal losses in the refining room; in the shop; in the furnace, How much loss is permissible_...etc."

Hope that helps bro.
Jason


----------



## Geo (Apr 7, 2012)

Hoke's book is free to download from the forum. the link is in many members signature line.

http://tinyurl.com/mfnyhs


----------



## Jason1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks Geo


----------



## MysticColby (Apr 9, 2012)

If you're super careful (don't spill, don't drop, don't drip, rinse thoroughly), you can have almost 0 loss (in this case, the largest loss would likely be tiny beads caught in the flux on final melting, but those will be included in the next melting, so they are never really lost).


----------



## johnny309 (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't give him a wrong statement like :"0 losses".....he just starting this hobby....everyone spill some solutions,filters to burn,fumehood for melting.....
My true opinion:....there would be losses but in time(with a good amount of material to process) those will become from "stockpot" to "jackpot".


----------

